# Bachmann/Digitrax addressing?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a Bachmann EZ Command and I am buying a Digitrax Zepher. When I address a loco on the EZ command I press a button (1 thru 10) when I press a "3" is that the same as"03" would be on the Digitrax? Thanks; Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

yes it is


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; Don


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

any buttom on the bachmann would coreaspond to the same number on digitrax, only difference is your adding a "0" infront of the number, 01, 02, ect, up until you get to number 10 which on bachmann was "10" (or the analogue mode) where on digitrax theres is "00" but more or less same thing, as you can get up to (IIRC) 220 locos on it...I use the 4 digit addressing system as I like to use the road numbers of each loco to identify each one and where it is...


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; I am getting a digitrax Zephyr used. My layout is small so it will probably be all I'll ever need. Don


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought the Zephyr years ago and the only additional has been the UT2 (now UT4) throttle as a walk around throttle or for a guest operator.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it. The Bachmann works but the speed control is not real good and 1 amp is marginal at best. (I have been running 2 ho with sound and 1 n no sound)
The 2.5 amps will be all I need. Don


----------

